# [OT] Wo kommen die Gentoo User hier im Forum her?

## Louisdor

Hi @ All !

Ich bin jetzt seit 14.12.2003 hier im Forum angemeldet und seit dem auch Benutzer von Gentoo.

Der Eine oder Andere hat mich sicher hier schon mal gelsen, mir geholfen oder wurde von mir geholfen.

In seinem User Profil kann man ja seinen (Wohn)Ort angeben, doch steht es nicht überall drin.

Ich wohne selber z.Z. in Stuttgart und kenne hier weit und breit keinen der Gentoo anwendet.

Die meisten Leute, überhaupt, die ich kenne, nutzen Windows 95 -XP oder Suse  Linux.

Jetzt wollte ich einfach gerne mal wissen wo ihr so alle her kommt.

PS: Ich hoffe, dass so eine Umfrage o.K. ist!? (von wegen Datenschutz und so)  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Also ich komme aus München und wie ich Anfang Februar beim Gentoo User Treffen sehen konnte, gibt es hier eine ganze Menge Gentoo User!  :Wink: 

----------

## tacki

Ich wohne nicht weit weg von Stuttgart, ca. 50 km (wenn überhaupt). Bin aber eher selten für GLUG-Treffen zu haben, da streikt meine Freundin  :Wink: 

----------

## sethleon

Sogar in Sachsen gibt's einige Gentoo'er  :Wink: 

Ich bin einer davon, aus Mittweida  :Smile: 

NovaleX: Cooles Logo, erinnert mich an mein Logo (ägyptische Mythologie)  :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> NovaleX: Cooles Logo, erinnert mich an mein Logo (ägyptische Mythologie) 

 Ja gell, habe ich mal irgendwo gefunden. Ist aber nur ein Ausschnitt.

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich bin auch ca. 50km von Stuttgart entfernt  :Smile: 

----------

## tacki

ich in südlicher richtung  :Smile: 

----------

## sirro

Siehe Wohnort auf der linken seite:

Ein kleines Kaff ca. 30km von Aachen...

----------

## cyruskoenig

...noch einer aus Sachsen, genauer Dresden  :Smile: 

Grüße,

Marc.

----------

## virtual.adept

Wie schon im Profil angegeben wohne ich in Bielefeld, wobei das nicht mehr ganz aktuell ist, momentan wohne ich in Schloß Holte-Stukenbrock, sind aber nur ein paar Kilometer von meinem vorherigen Wohnort.

Sacha

----------

## lostSoul

<-- :>

----------

## SnorreDev

Also original bin ich aus der Umgebung zwischen Muenchen und Passau, also da wo's das beste Bier gibt.

Leider bin ich vor >3 Jahren nach Duisburg gezogen, naja - irgendwie ist das Teil aber echt runtergekommen, und die Karnevalsfuzzis machen mir voll zu schaffen  :Very Happy: 

Mal sehen, wo mich der Wind als naechstes Hinverschlaegt.

----------

## Gekko

Ich komme aus Wien, eine schöne Stadt mit lauter grantigen (griesgrämigen) Einwohnern   :Very Happy:  wie man so schön sagt.....

----------

## Frink

noch ein sachse, diesmal in der nähe von görlitz  :Wink: 

----------

## SnorreDev

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Ich komme aus Wien, eine schöne Stadt mit lauter grantigen (griesgrämigen) Einwohnern   wie man so schön sagt.....

 Da hab ich die Wiener aber anders in Erinnerung  :Very Happy:  - Das Volk von Kaffeebesuchern find ich eigentlich recht Sympatisch, auch wenn dieses Charmante manchmal doch was ueberzogen ist : :Wink: 

----------

## Realmaker

<- waschechter Bremer  :Smile: 

----------

## bruno

Hallo zusammen.

Komme aus der Weltstadt Zürich, aber ursprünglich stamme ich aus Good Old Germany

----------

## Louisdor

Oh, ick hab ja janz vajessen zu verraten, dat ick eigentlich een Berlina bin, wa !  :Wink: 

----------

## sOuLjA

Ich wohn in Hannover, hab hjer aber auch schon andere gesehen die wohl hier auch wohnen  :Smile: 

hui bin ja schon ein weilchen angemeldet, dachte es wäre erst 2003 gewesen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## // .Kn0rki

<-- jaja, Wuppertal.. das ist so asozial .. *sing*

----------

## selket

<-- Marburg, Lahn

----------

## RealGeizt

Aus der schönen Südpfalz ---> Schifferstadt bei Speyer/Ludwigshafen

----------

## DerMojo

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Ein kleines Kaff ca. 30km von Aachen...

 

Hey, jemand in der Nähe! Welche Richtung?

Komme aus Geilenkirchen, 30km von Aachen... aber nördlich...

----------

## Turrican

Ich wohne bei Regensburg... Schöne Stadt, gutes Bier und absolut versiffte, baufällige  Uni *g*

----------

## tex

Karlsruher sind auch dabei  :Wink: 

Tex

----------

## xces

 *tex wrote:*   

> Karlsruher sind auch dabei 

 

Jup, das kann ich bestätigen  :Cool: 

----------

## Inte

Jetzt wo der Thread schon zwei Seiten lang ist kann ich mir einen Beitrag auch nicht mehr verkneifen  :Wink: 

Ich komme aus Wiesbaden, wohne in Mannheim und studiere in München. Also wenn jemand am WE einen blauen Opel Astra auf der A3, A5, A6, A8 oder A99 sieht, kann mir ruhigen Gewissens zuwinken.  :Laughing: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## MrTom

Wohne bei Weiden i.d. Opf. Das Teil liegt in der nördlichen Oberpfalz. 100km von Regensburg, 110 von Nürnberg und keine Ahnung ca. 60 von Bayreuth.

----------

## MrTom

 *Turrican wrote:*   

> Ich wohne bei Regensburg... Schöne Stadt, gutes Bier und absolut versiffte, baufällige  Uni *g*

 

Der erste Gentoo-User im Umkreis von 100 KM. Es gibt Hoffnung !!!  :Wink: 

Noch fast besser als das Bier sind die Biergärten in Regensburg  :Smile: 

----------

## mondauge

Ich komme aus Schwetzingen, arbeite in Ludwigshafen und bin oft in Mannheim unterwegs.

mondauge

----------

## ProtectionFault

Eigentlich aus dem Stuttgarter Raum...

Allerdings vor kurzem in die naehe von Muenchen gezogen.

----------

## Decker

Aus da, wo die VW's gebaut werden, und auch der Hauptsitz des Konzers ist.

----------

## lolli78

ulm -> reutlingen -> stuttgart -> ilmenau (an der uni dort werden sogar distfiles gemirrort!) -> stockholm (leider nur übergangsweise)

lorenz.

----------

## beejay

Da links steht zwar Giessen, aber ich komme aus Mücke im wunderschönen Vogelsberg. Die Grossgemeinde Mücke liegt exakt in Hessens geographischer Mitte. Ich zeige nun also mal Mut zur Lücke und oute mich als wahrhafter Urhesse  :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

ich komme aus ilmenau(da wo die distfiles an der uni gespiegelt werden  :Smile:  ) und zZ studier ich in dresden, wo auch distfiles an der uni gespiegelt werden. und zwar seit ich vor nem halben jahr allen ftp admins an der uni ne mail geschrieben hab und darum gebeten habe  :Smile: .

----------

## LeftShift

Wie sagt der Schwabe: Von d'r Alb ra    :Razz: 

----------

## NueX

Steht da links. Um die Vertreter von NRW zu stärken.

Und: Ich könnte auf Anhieb 3 weitere "Gentooisten" im Umkreis von 5km benennen. Durch einen bin ich erst darauf gekommen.

Gruß, NueX

----------

## ian!

<--  :Wink: 

----------

## wizzzard

Nochmal NRW, diesmal Bonn, ehemalige Bundeshauptstadt, und jetzt mein Studienort!   :Mr. Green: 

Komme eigentlich aus nem kleinen Kuhkaff, ca. 35 km westlich von Köln

----------

## DerMojo

@ian! : Da wo Centro? Oder ein anderes Oberhausen?

----------

## DarkSorcerer

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Ich komme aus Schwetzingen, arbeite in Ludwigshafen und bin oft in Mannheim unterwegs.
> 
> mondauge

 

Ebenfalls LU, du arbeitest nicht zufällig bei dem bekannten Chemie-Riesen?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wulfkuhn

Darmstadt,

ist irgendwem aufgefallen das "selket" auch wieder ägyptische Mythologie ist?

----------

## Inte

Wie kommst Du auf Selket? Hab ich wieder was verpaßt?

Just for Info:

 *http://www.selket.de wrote:*   

> Die Göttin Selket. Die die Lungen atmen lässt. Man kann sie immer leicht an dem Skorpion auf ihrem Kopf erkennen.
> 
> In der ägyptischen Mythologie ist sie Heilerin und Magierin. Sie wacht über einen der 4 Horussöhne, Kebehsenuef, der die Gedärme des Verstorbenen behütet. Sie bewahrt den Sonnengott Re vor Dämonen und sendet 7 Skorpione um Isis vor Seth zu schützen. Im ägyptischen Totenbuch ist Selket die Beschützerin der Verstorbenen und die Lebenden behütet sie vor Skorpionstichen.

 

Gruß, Inte.

EDIT: Bin ich denn heute mit Bllindheit geschlagen? Hier ist er ja: Alles über selket

----------

## SnorreDev

Noe -mit Selket is mir nicht aufgefallen.

Gibts hier keinen Loki, Baldur, Freija, Frigg ...?

----------

## dertobi123

<-- da wo auch CentrO und ian!  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

@ lolli78 & schmutzfinger

in Ilmenau habe ich mal ein paar Jahre gewohnt.  :Smile:  (Gehren) ist schon ne Weile her ...

----------

## wulfkuhn

Am Anfang auf Seite 1 gabs 'nen kurzen Dialog zum Thema ägyptische Avatare, unten hat dann selket(ohne Avatar) gepostet, war mir nur aufgefallen.

----------

## Louisdor

 *wulfkuhn wrote:*   

> Am Anfang auf Seite 1 gabs 'nen kurzen Dialog zum Thema ägyptische Avatare, unten hat dann selket(ohne Avatar) gepostet, war mir nur aufgefallen.

 "sethleon" hiess der erste Kollege der zu dem Thema was geschrieben hatte, würd ich sagen. Sind zwei verschiedene Personen , oder ?

----------

## wulfkuhn

denk ich doch

----------

## MrTom

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> <-- da wo auch CentrO und ian! 

 

Oberhausen schein ein Gentoo-Nest zu sein !?!?

----------

## dertobi123

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   <-- da wo auch CentrO und ian!  
> 
> Oberhausen schein ein Gentoo-Nest zu sein !?!?

 

Man nennt uns auch die Ruhrpott Connection  :Wink: 

----------

## DerMojo

Ich meld mich, wenn ich das nächste Mal einkaufen komme!  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Aus [NRW] Troisdorf (75.000Einwohner), östlich zwischen Bonn und Köln gelegen.

----------

## shoomo

 *xces wrote:*   

>  *tex wrote:*   Karlsruher sind auch dabei  
> 
> Jup, das kann ich bestätigen 

 

und gleich noch einer....

----------

## neumax

wohne 10km östlich von Freiburg (also im Dreisamtal, um genau zu sein),

studiere allerdings in Furtwangen.

----------

## Decker

Da, wo ich herkomme, ist auch ein Gentoo-Nest. Ich kenne einige Leute hier im Forum sogar persönlich, bloß wollen die sich nicht outen, was Wohnort angeht.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pixelbrei

deletedLast edited by Pixelbrei on Tue Oct 18, 2011 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MaydayUser

Aus dem schönen München !  :Wink: 

----------

## pir187

... die sachsen sind hier auch stark vertreten! ich wohne in struppen, das liegt ca. 25km südöstlich vom schönen dresden entfernt.

ich kenne einen weiteren gentoo-user, der gentoo z.zt. so wie ich für den serverbetrieb nutzt und auch hoch zufrieden ist!   :Razz: 

viele grüße an euch alle!

der pir

----------

## mb

```

darmstadt++;

```

#mb

----------

## SnorreDev

 *mb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> darmstadt++;
> ...

 

Ueberdenke deinen Code - a gibt es durch postfix moeglicherweise Seiteneffekte, und bei Klassen kanns dich auch ne Menge Performance kosten  :Very Happy: 

Lieber dann doch 

```
++darmstadt;
```

Nur so als anmerkung von nem Phreak  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirro

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Ueberdenke deinen Code - a gibt es durch postfix moeglicherweise Seiteneffekte, und bei Klassen kanns dich auch ne Menge Performance kosten 
> 
> Lieber dann doch 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ist zwar jetzt total OT, aber interessieren tuts mich doch: Welche Gründe gibt es dafür, dass ++foo; besser sein soll als foo++; Mir reicht ein Link, bevor der Thread nochmehr OT wird  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Big

Klarer Fall -> Sachsenfraktion !

<- siehe links

Böse Menschen behaupten allerdings das wäre schon Westpolen !   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## predy

und noch ein Stuttgarter...ca. 15 km östlich  :Smile: 

gruss

----------

## Hyp

auch im 20km-Umkreis von Stuttgart zuhause ...

sagt jemandem Wendlingen was ?  :Smile: 

Gruß

Hyp

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich komme eigentlich aus Quito (Hauptstadt von Ecuador) aber jetzt wohne ich in Freiburg, da ich in Freiburg studiere.

 :Crying or Very sad:  sieht so aus, als wäre ich der einzige aus Freiburg, jemand aus der Nähe, aber nicht in Freiburg.

Hey Freiburger, wo seid ihr denn??????

----------

## AustrianCoder

Ich komme aus Österreich -> Vorarlberg

----------

## Mr.Big

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich komme eigentlich aus Quito (Hauptstadt von Ecuador) aber jetzt wohne ich in Freiburg, da ich in Freiburg studiere.
> 
>  sieht so aus, als wäre ich der einzige aus Freiburg, jemand aus der Nähe, aber nicht in Freiburg.
> 
> Hey Freiburger, wo seid ihr denn??????

 

Ich wußte gar nicht das Ecuadorianer so gut deutsch können !?  :Cool: 

----------

## neumax

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Hey Freiburger, wo seid ihr denn??????

 

Du bist definitiv nicht der einzige Freiburger. Ich selbst bin auch aus FR (und das Dreisamtal ist nicht Umgebung, sondern gehört noch teilweise zu FR  :Wink:  und kenne noch einige andere Freiburger Gentoo User! Für ein Usertreffen würde es mit Sicherheit reichen <-- wink mit dem Zaunpfahl *G*

----------

## tacki

 *Hyp wrote:*   

> auch im 20km-Umkreis von Stuttgart zuhause ...
> 
> sagt jemandem Wendlingen was ? 
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

jap, wäre meine autobahnausfahrt  :Smile: 

----------

## SnorreDev

@sirro:

Ich hab hier mal ein paar Links gefunden, aber leider ist nix wirklich tolles dabei.

http://www.informatik.fh-muenchen.de/~schieder/programmieren-1-ws96-97/assignment.html

http://www.math.tu-dresden.de/~riehme/COURSES/JAVA/BASICS/node8.html#SECTION00035100000000000000

Zudem ist noch zu sagen, dass beim Postfix Operator eine Kopie vom Objekt angelegt wird (Schau dir mal den ASM output an), was natuerlich Zeit kostet. Und darauf, dass die Compiler das wegoptimieren wuerde ich mich nicht verlassen. 

Nebeneffekte - Naja - das passiert halt, wenn du sowas machst - 

```
i = a++ * --b;
```

Da ist jetzt die Frage, ob A der Compiler das richtig vom Operator her behandelt, es gab da mal so Macken  :Very Happy:  - und B ob die gewuenschte Reihenfolge wirklich so ist und C ist z.B. bei Java die Operatorwertigkeit anders als in C++, was bei Konvertierungen, oder wenn man mit mehreren Sprachen arbeitet wirklich zu Aerger fuehrt.

Hoffe, das hat dir geholfen. Musste es jetzt im Forum ablassen, da ich keinen geeigneten Link gefunden habe. Wenn du irgendwas dazu wissen moechtest oder so, dann machen wir das am besten per PM, oder vielleicht als eigener OT Thread.

Cheers

Sven

----------

## cHiGgEnb1Ts

Schöne Grüße aus Worms (RheinlandPfalz)    :Surprised: 

----------

## Fibbs

Ich komme ursprünglich aus Leipzig, wovon ich aber nicht mehr viel weiß (mit 8 Jahren übergesiedelt).

Die meiste Zeit hab ich in Würzburg gelebt, zwischendurch war ich zwei Jahre in Peru, dann drei Jahre in Frankfurt (Ausbildung) und anschließend wieder ein bisschen in Würzburg.

Jetzt bin ich seit drei Jahren in der Münchner Umgebung, aktuell in Forstern ca. 30 km östlich von München.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Ich komme eigentlich aus Quito (Hauptstadt von Ecuador) aber jetzt wohne ich in Freiburg, da ich in Freiburg studiere.
> 
>  sieht so aus, als wäre ich der einzige aus Freiburg, jemand aus der Nähe, aber nicht in Freiburg.
> 
> Hey Freiburger, wo seid ihr denn?????? 
> ...

 

danke   :Very Happy: 

----------

## predy

 *Hyp wrote:*   

> auch im 20km-Umkreis von Stuttgart zuhause ...
> 
> sagt jemandem Wendlingen was ? 
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Aber natürlich...bin gleich um die Ecke....Deizisau  :Smile: 

gruss

----------

## LenDa

Ich komme vom Niederrhein, wohne z.Zt. in Düsseldorf

----------

## EOF

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *SnorreDev wrote:*   Ueberdenke deinen Code - a gibt es durch postfix moeglicherweise Seiteneffekte, und bei Klassen kanns dich auch ne Menge Performance kosten 
> 
> Lieber dann doch 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich komme aus Saarbrücken. Damit sind wir ontopic  :Smile: . 

Warum ++x (meistens) schneller ist als x++ (aus STL kopiert):

```

reverse_iterator&

      operator++() // ++x

      {

        --current;

        return *this;

      }

    

      reverse_iterator

      operator++(int) // x++

      {

        reverse_iterator __tmp = *this;

        --current;

        return __tmp;

      }

```

Der Link mit R-Value und L-Value gibt eigentlich schon den entscheidenden Wink, aber es geht ja nix ueber STL-Code  :Very Happy: . Benutzen wir z.B. in Schleifen x++, so wird bei jedem incrementieren eine unnoetige temporaere Variable erzeugt.

----------

## Felix82

<-- ca 60km von muenchen entfernt

----------

## misanthrop

Ich wohne in Köln. Sieht man aber auch links  :Wink:  Vorher habe ich in Bergisch Gladbach gewohnt, also direkt um die Ecke  :Smile: 

----------

## sethleon

schon 4 Seiten Antworten, krass ...

man müsste wirklich mal ne Gentoo - Volkszählung machen *G*

vielleicht programmier ich mal demnächst en kleines script, wo die die's woll'n ihren Ort eintragen können, als direkte Zählung   :Very Happy: 

es sind ja sogar viele interessenten dabei bzgl. ägyptischer Mythologie  :Wink: 

----------

## dakra

Ich wohne und lebe im Landeshauptdorf Wiesbaden.

Grüße an alle Hessen!

----------

## Dest1ny

Ich komme aus dem Süden von Baden-Württemberg, genauer gesagt aus Gottmadingen, das is so ein kleines Kaff und liegt im Kreis Konstanz.

----------

## DonCorleone

Ich repräsentiere den nördlichsten Gentoo user.

Komme aus Flensburg

----------

## DarkSorcerer

 *DonCorleone wrote:*   

> Ich repräsentiere den nördlichsten Gentoo user.
> 
> Komme aus Flensburg

 

"Ein Flens bitte  :Very Happy: "

----------

## theche

Ludwigshafen bei Mannheim

----------

## DonCorleone

 *DarkSorcerer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Ein Flens bitte "

 

Hell oder Dunkel?

----------

## dacoool

Hi Leutz,

ich bin ein "Freiburger Bobbele"  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *sethleon wrote:*   

> man müsste wirklich mal ne Gentoo - Volkszählung machen *G*
> 
> vielleicht programmier ich mal demnächst en kleines script, wo die die's woll'n ihren Ort eintragen können, als direkte Zählung   

 

Cybersystem hatte da mal soetwas gemacht gehabt, wobei dann auch die Standorte auf einer Karte anzeigt wurden. Leider sind die Daten wohl irgendwann abhanden gekommen. Wir planen aber soetwas wieder auf gentoo.de anzubieten.

--ian!

----------

## DarkSorcerer

 *theche wrote:*   

> Ludwigshafen bei Mannheim

 

Hallo Nachbar *wink*

@DonCorleone

Dunkel bitte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## suro

noch ein "ösi" ist hier vertreten --> habe'dere aus wien

----------

## Ragin

direkt aus Stuttgart

----------

## haceye

Komme auch aus der Nähe von Stuttgart, ein paar Kilometer von Ludwigsburg.

David

----------

## batnator

ich bin berliner

----------

## Fabiolla

Aus dem sonnigen Süden, Österreich - Kärnten   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hds

Aus Sprockhövel, aber das kennt hier sicher eh keiner   :Laughing: 

----------

## Stefan1801

ostwestfalen lippe, und ich kenn hier eigentlich nur einen der gentoo nutzt ...ein bisschen länger als ich. ich bin ja erst einige wochen dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## Neo_0815

Noch ein Sachse hier, Leipzscher um genau zu sein ^^.

Ansonsten kenn ich nochn paar andere LE's die ich sozusagen "bekehrt" habe *g*.

MfG

----------

## Louisdor

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *sethleon wrote:*   man müsste wirklich mal ne Gentoo - Volkszählung machen *G*
> 
> vielleicht programmier ich mal demnächst en kleines script, wo die die's woll'n ihren Ort eintragen können, als direkte Zählung    
> 
> Cybersystem hatte da mal soetwas gemacht gehabt, wobei dann auch die Standorte auf einer Karte anzeigt wurden. Leider sind die Daten wohl irgendwann abhanden gekommen. Wir planen aber soetwas wieder auf gentoo.de anzubieten.
> ...

 

Hi!  :Smile: 

So eine Userzählung gibt es doch schon, oder ist die Gentoo Userkarte etwas anderes?

Da sind die Orte zwar nicht so einfach zu sehen, aber die Leute stehen unten in einer Liste drin.

----------

## tommy101

puuh, da wurd das topic schnell wieder hoch geholt,bevor es verstaubt...    :Smile: 

Also ich komme aus Duisburg, eine Stadt ,der man auf dem zweiten Blick sogar etwas gutes 

abverlangen kann. 

Neben vielen Arbeitslosen haben wir  ne nette uni und ein schönes Theater, also für 

Kontrast ist gesorgt.

----------

## amdunlock

ich komme aus darmstadt  :Very Happy: 

bin nicht der einzige oder ?

----------

## ian!

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> So eine Userzählung gibt es doch schon, oder ist die Gentoo Userkarte etwas anderes?
> 
> Da sind die Orte zwar nicht so einfach zu sehen, aber die Leute stehen unten in einer Liste drin.

 

Schau mal auf das Postdatum. "04.03.2004". Offensichtlich haben wir das Versprechen wahr gemacht und die Karte "reaktiviert".  :Wink: 

----------

## passenger 57

<-- Stuttgart (aber eigentlich direkt Magdeburg)   :Razz: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Schau mal auf das Postdatum. "04.03.2004". Offensichtlich haben wir das Versprechen wahr gemacht und die Karte "reaktiviert". 

 

Ja, sorry, das habe ich nach meinem Post auch gesehen, dass Dein Beitrag vom März war!  :Wink:  ...

----------

## PhoenixCP

Und nochmal Sachsen.

Genauer: Radebeul

Aber ich weiß definitv von 3 andren Gentoo-Usern mit denen ich regelmässig zu tun habe im Bereich DD bzw. Riesa. Einer davon sass mir bis vorletzte Woche in der Firma jeden Tag gegenüber.

Mal schauen, demnächst werde ich die Preussen migrieren.  :Smile:  Ich wechsle demnächst firmenintern meinen Arbeitsplatz in die Bundeshauptstadt.

----------

## hds

 *tommy101 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich komme aus Duisburg

 

hab dort 35 jahre gewohnt. zuletzt in marxloh.

----------

## hds

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  Offensichtlich haben wir das Versprechen wahr gemacht und die Karte "reaktiviert". 

 

naja, irgendeine alphabetische uebersicht nach ort waere schon nett. das ist doch phpBB (sollte uebrigens mal aktualisiert werden, wegen den SQL injections). sofern die user ihre stadt eintragen, liesse sich vielleicht ein kleiner hack fuer die memberlist schreiben - oder existiert vielleicht sogar schon - so dass man nach ort sortieren kann.

der aufwand haelt sich dann in grenzen.

----------

## aslocum

<-- Rosbach / Hessen. 

Nähe Freidberg und Frankfurt/Main

----------

## aZZe

```
$Dinslaken = true ; #am schönen Niederrhein :) 
```

----------

## hds

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $Dinslaken = true ; #am schönen Niederrhein :) 
> ```
> ...

 

hmm.. frueher auch immer in der "Milchbar" in Walsum abgehangen?   :Razz: 

----------

## jhgz1

wie schade, seit dem Umzug pass ich nicht mehr auf die Userkarte  :Wink: 

vorher kam ich aus dem malerischen Delmenhorst bei Bremen. Hoechstens bekannt für Sarah Connor oder das wir mal bei N3 zu sehen waren, weil wir unter Wasser standen.

ja, ein kaff.

----------

## equinox0r

<-- ehemaliger malscher (20 km karlsruhe) mit neuem wohnsitz in lauterbourg (fr - 20 km karlsruhe) und bald-neuem wohnsitz im "ländle" (RT)  :Wink: 

----------

## nillsen

Moin,

ich komme aus Neumünster, das liegt genau in der Mitte von Schleswig-Holstein. Also ziemlich weit im Norden.

@ jhgz1

Gainesville Rock City ?  :Surprised: 

----------

## hds

 *jhgz1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vorher kam ich aus dem malerischen Delmenhorst bei Bremen. Hoechstens bekannt für Sarah Connor oder das wir mal bei N3 zu sehen waren, weil wir unter Wasser standen.
> 
> 

 

also bei den meisten aus NRW wohl eher bekannt wegen der Bundeswehr   :Laughing: 

----------

## jhgz1

 *nillsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ jhgz1
> 
> Gainesville Rock City ? 

 

less than jake ist nicht in meiner playlist, daher musste ich da erstmal googlen, aber ja, das gainesville in florida, wo die auch angefangen haben.  :Wink: 

@hds

hm, ich weiss, dass die irgendwo in der walachei noch nen "stuetzpunkt" stehen haben, aber die ganzen kasernen sind schon seit jahren dicht...da steht nun der K&K markt   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nillsen

 *jhgz1 wrote:*   

>  *nillsen wrote:*   
> 
> @ jhgz1
> 
> Gainesville Rock City ?  
> ...

 

Na dann weißt du ja nun, was du für "berühmte" Nachbarn hast  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Moin,

ich komme aus Wiesloch bei Heidelberg. Bin nach jahrelanger SuSE Nutzung auf Gentoo migriert, habe ich bis jetzt nicht bereut.

cu

Erdie

----------

## Hippi@Bacarni

guten abend  :Smile: 

Also ich komme aus dem schönen Emlichheim in der Grafschaft Bentheim. Wirklich eine wunderschön, malerische Landschaft  :Wink: 

----------

## gentop

Moin,

komme aus Wedel (SH) direkt "links" von Hamburg  :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Wohnung ist in Leipzig, aber wohnen tue ich in Dresden   :Wink: 

Und ich liebe meinen Athlon64   :Laughing:  (meine Dresdener Freundin natürlich auch   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## drivingsouth

Jag kommer från Göteborg, wie der Schwede sagen würde. Fürs schwedische Gentoo-Forum reichts bis jetzt aber noch nicht....

----------

## AngelM

Man o man.

Fast gar keine Thüringer unter den Gentoo usern habe jetzt beim durchblättern jedensfalls nur einen entdeckt.

Ich jedenfalls komme ursprünglich aus Kaltennordheim der südwestlichsten Ecke des westlichsten ostdeutschen Fleckens.

<-- Leider hat es mich jetzt ins Frankengebiet verschlagen wenigstens gibt es hier gutes Bier. (Aber nichts geht über Rhönbier)    :Laughing: 

----------

## Anarcho

Wie wäre es denn wenn jeder statt hier, seinen Ort ins Profil schreibt?

Wuppertal, das mit der Schwebebahn! (siehe links)

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

Ich wohne zur Zeit in Ludwigshafen. Eigentlich bin ich gebürtiger Mannheimer und will auch wieder einer werden *g*

Poly

----------

## dakjo

<----- da

----------

## ugus

ich wohne in Muehltal in der naehe von Darmstadt..

----------

## Lensman

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> <----- da

 

Ah, noch jemand aus Herten.

----------

